# New Camera= AMAZING PHOTOS!! DUW! ALOT OF PICS!!



## hoosier (May 27, 2008)

I got a new camera for my graduation. its a Nikon D-40 6.1 mega pixle. its amazing!! it takes unbelieveable pictures and is of unbelieveable quality. check out these pics i took.














you can even see the little bug:




and ofcourse tegu pics.
mmm rat:


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

Nice pics! You're gonna have fun with your new Nikon.


----------



## hoosier (May 27, 2008)

i just cant wait to get the telephoto lens! but its $250...


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

hoosier said:


> i just cant wait to get the telephoto lens! but its $250...



eep. really great lenses are totally worth, it, but you really have to make sure you have the money to invest in your camera before you even start


----------



## hoosier (May 27, 2008)

i have the money, just dont want to spend it right now. lol


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

Amazing pictures, I NEED a new camera soon.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 27, 2008)

I'm saving up for a Canon Rebel XTi


----------



## hoosier (May 27, 2008)

how much are those puff?


----------



## ZEKE (May 27, 2008)

nice pics! i need a new camera.

i have a nikon coolpix P2, it has a 3.5x zoom and 5.1 mega-pixels. its alright for most of what i use it for but i would like one with more zoom. and i need to figure out how to make it take pics in higher quality because if i blow my pics up at all they get super grainy.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 27, 2008)

Suggested Retail Price: $599.00Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â 

And it doesn't even include a lens.


----------



## hoosier (May 27, 2008)

i believe thats how much mine was but i got the kit so it came with a close range lens. the telescopic lens is $250. the one i really really want in the future is a nikon d-80 which is $1,500. talk about expensive. lol


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

Wow nice camera! And great tegu pics! Your tegu is beautiful


----------



## PuffDragon (May 27, 2008)

The Xti has 10.1 Mega Pixels tho  nah nah na nahhhhhh ah


----------



## DaveDragon (May 28, 2008)

I recently bought a Canon Powershot S5 IS. 8MP, 12x zoom.

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CNPSS5

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2007_reviews/canon_s5is.html


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> The Xti has 10.1 Mega Pixels tho  nah nah na nahhhhhh ah



lol it dosnt really matter the mega pixles but how you use them.  this one is fine for me. but i cant wait to get a D-80 or D-300. the d300 is a 12.3MP :rasp


----------

